# gosta de que/de eu



## willg

Oi gente nao sei qual das seguintes frases estao certas:

"ele nao gosta de que eu esteja no seu quarto"

"ele nao gosta de eu estar no seu quarto"


----------



## spielenschach

willg said:


> Oi gente nao sei qual das seguintes frases estao certas:
> 
> "ele nao gosta de que eu esteja no seu quarto"
> 
> "ele nao gosta de eu estar no seu quarto"


----------



## Outsider

A primeira frase também está certa com "de":

Ele não gosta (de) que eu esteja no seu quarto.​


----------



## spielenschach

Olá, Outsider, bem pode ser que os meus professores estejam enganados, mas tiraram - me a mania do de (?). Será que estarão laborando em erro e eu tinha razão? 

O que não será a mesma coisa, por exemplo, na frase seguinte:
Mas tenho um sério pavor *de que* na semana *que* vem comece a acontecer algumas coisas “estranhas” com eles. Daí eu vou ser obrigado a falar bem da Rede Record *...*


----------



## willg

O gostar sempre leva "de." Mas entao a segunda frase està errada???


----------



## MOC

willg said:


> O gostar sempre leva "de." Mas entao a segunda frase està errada???



Não é obrigatório, pode usar só o que.

A segunda frase também me soa muito mal.


----------



## willg

Bom entao só sería como o subjuntivo! é que eu to tentando usar mais como:

Ex1:
"Eu vou dar um presente para ele voltar" em lugar de "Eu vou dar um presente para que ele volte"

Ex2:
"é melhor voce fazer isso"
"é melhor que voce faça isso"

Me entendem??


----------



## Outsider

Para ser sincero, não entendi muito bem aonde quer chegar...


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Para ser sincero, não entendi muito bem aonde quer chegar...



O willg pretende que numa das opções possa usar o verbo no infinitivo em vez de no conjuntivo/subjuntivo.


----------



## Tomby

willg said:


> Bom entao só sería como o subjuntivo! é que eu to tentando usar mais como:
> 
> Ex1:
> "Eu vou dar um presente para ele voltar" em lugar de "Eu vou dar um presente para que ele volte"
> 
> Ex2:
> "é melhor voce fazer isso"
> "é melhor que voce faça isso"
> 
> Me entendem??


Olá Willg!
"_Eu vou dar um presente para ele voltar_" *Não* é um tempo do Modo Conjuntivo. Trata-se do Infinitivo pessoal flexionado simples.
Quanto aos "_é melhor voce fazer isso_" e "_é melhor que voce faça isso_", ao meu ver, diria "*Acho melhor fazer(es) isso*". 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## IsaC

Estão ambas erradas. O verbo gostar não tem que ser seguido por "de", pode usar "que".  

Parece-me que utilizamos o "*que*" sempre a palavra seguinte seja uma pessoa que faz algo, ou um objecto que faça algo, não sei bem explicar, acho que implica uma acção. E o "que" nunca se usa com o verbo no infinitivo.

Ex: "Ele não gosta *que* eu esteja no seu quarto"; "ele gosta *que* o carro fique bem estacionado"; "eu não gosto *que* chova"...

O "*de*" parece-me que se usa mais para algo concreto que a pessoa gosta, quando gosta disto ou daquilo ou quando a seguir vem um verbo no infinitivo.

Ex: "Ele gosta *de* comer"; "Ele gosta *de* carros"


----------



## Outsider

Claro, o "que" só aparece à cabeça de orações relativas, porque é um pronome relativo. No entanto, é sempre possível usar "de" logo a seguir ao verbo "gostar". Caso "gostar de" seja seguido do pronome "que", o "de" pode ser omitido; é mais fácil pronunciar "que" do que "de que". Mas não é, tão-pouco, obrigatória a omissão.


----------



## willg

Mas isso tambem aplica no portugues do Brasil??? Porque Eu só escutei o gostar seguido de "de" em lugar de "que."

Tambem preciso que voces me expliquem quando devo usar o infinitivo pessoal!


----------



## Outsider

willg said:


> Mas isso tambem aplica no portugues do Brasil??? Porque Eu só escutei o gostar seguido de "de" em lugar de "que."


Na fala, quase toda a gente diz "gostar que". "Gostar de que", para além de ser mais difícil de pronunciar, é mais formal.



willg said:


> Tambem preciso que voces me expliquem quando devo usar o infinitivo pessoal!


Tivemos outras discussões sobre ele. Veja no _sticky_ dos Recursos.


----------



## Tomby

willg said:


> ...Tambem preciso que voces me expliquem quando devo usar o infinitivo pessoal!


Visite este link
Cumprimentos! 

Sinto não encontrar o link sobre o verbo gostar e a discussão sobre o regime preposicional dele. Porém, eu tomei estas notas: 
Gosto de (nome) 
Gosto de (verbo) 
Gosto que (oração, verbo) 
Exemplos: 
Gosto de basquete 
Gosto de jogar basquete 
Gosto de que joguem basquete comigo 
Gosto __ que venhas comigo. 
Para além disso, verifiquem os pontos 7, 9 e 10 do dicionário WRF. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## willg

Ah bom obrigadao gente!


----------

